# Any good reptile shops in cardiff??



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

i would look on google but i wouldnt really know witch ones wer good or bad??? So im going to take your advice and it would help if you had the website link or i can check that my self!!

thanx james


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

athravans shops meant to be pretty good


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

whats it called???


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

We're Reptile Cymru - Reptile Cymru

There is only 1 other shop at the moment actually inside cardiff city, although quite a lot in South Wales altogether. As a business I don't think it my place to say how good mine or any other shops are.. but come and take a look at us if you're in the area.


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

ive benn to dragon reptiles if that is the one you are talking about!! wel ill pop down and get crix and say hello!! you will know its me because ill have a liverpool football t-shirt on!! oh and a south african accent!! :lol2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

If you are in Barry there is also Krazy Kritters.. and I believe there is a decent shop in Porthcawl but I can't remember what it's called.. someone will know though


----------



## Jellybaby (May 14, 2007)

There's also Dragon Reptiles in Pencoed (not far from Bridgend). We've bought most of our reptiles and equipment from them and pop in just about every week. The shop is always clean and tidy and the staff very helpful: Dragon Reptiles

Last time I praised them on this forum though, someone sent me a PM slagging them off. I checked out their claims and none of it rang true so if you get the same thing, just ignore it.

I use them alot and the vivs are always clean with food and water and the animals housed as they should be.


----------



## mhbird (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm in Cardiff too!

I bought my little Leo from Pencoed, Dragon Reptiles. He seems a nice enough chap and his set up is pretty good. But it's a bit far away.

A new shops opened up in Ely ('Cardiff Reptile Centre'?), just paste Farm Foods (coming from central Cardiff direction) on the main street. Aparently he's the bloke who owned Reptiles r Us, he got shut down and lost his liscense - but now his girlfriend has one. When I went down there he was force feeding a snake that wasn't eating. Probably not eating due to stress since all the the animals were on concrete with no substrate, no heat lamps, no water, no heat mats. You get the picture. I dont care if he's just moving in - the live stock should not be there until its all set up, with the vivs perfect.

Yesterday I poped down to Christy's shop (Anthravan), Reptiles Cymru. And they have everything you could need, and some stunning reptiles! By far the best place I've been.


----------



## Deans On Toast (Jul 2, 2007)

Athravan's place in Canton is top quality - plenty to choose from which seem very well looked after! Got my viv there too, which Rio loves - thank you! :smile:

Another nice place, about 18 miles outside Cardiff, is Scales 'n' Tails in Porthcawl. They've got some beautiful bearded and water dragons in the back room in massive vivs that aren't for sale, but great to look at!

Anyone got any news about the place that's supposed to be opening on Cowbridge Road?


----------



## Deans On Toast (Jul 2, 2007)

D'oh! Sorry mhbird - should have paid more attention to your post! I take it that place in Ely isn't the nicest of places at the moment?


----------



## mhbird (Jul 14, 2007)

Its quite big, and I think he's pumping a fair bit of money into it. It will look good when he's done. But the fact is he doesn't look after the animals, which ruins the whole idea.

Plus he's a rather arrogant know-it-all type person; claimed to be a Leo expert to me and all the advice he gave was complete rubbish. He said Leos *need* a heat lamp, and that Nutrobal is a fad - just feed crickets fruit, also said he could determine my 8 week old Leo's gender!

Let's see how long this one lasts before he gets shut down. I'm already tempted to report him for moving reptiles into unfinished habitats.


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

hey guys i couldnt go to cymru reptiles because we had a change of plan and went to swansea!! has any one ever been to world of aquatics?? its my local and is very decent!! the vivs are clean but i think some of the vivs are a bit to small but that is why they are moving!! so if you have been there what did you recon of it??


----------



## Jellybaby (May 14, 2007)

We've been there once but only very briefly. When they've moved make sure you let us know the new address!

Have you ever been to Pontardulais Garden Centre? They have a reptile place round the back. Been there a few times but the vivs are always filthy and waterbowls always dry, so not bothered going back in a while.


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

thats the 1 that i never go to and complained!! how recently did you go?? i went about 2 weeks ago and the cages wer aggggggggggggg to hard to explain!! :lol2:


----------



## Jellybaby (May 14, 2007)

It's been about a month since we last went. The place is filthy dirty every time. We thought it would be handy having somewhere closeby that we could get the live food from. I went there one time to get locusts to find that they were all dead (apart from maybe one or 2). They were still on the shelf for sale!

The prices are good for stuff live viv decor though, but I'd rather pay more elsewhere than go back there again.

We go to Pets Ahead in Gorseinon for our live food now, if we can't get to Pencoed.


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Were the bleeding ell have all these welshies popped out from lol...


----------



## Jellybaby (May 14, 2007)

welshgaz said:


> Were the bleeding ell have all these welshies popped out from lol...


 

:lol2:


Llanelli :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Jellybaby said:


> Llanelli :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Figures... :lol2:


----------



## Jellybaby (May 14, 2007)

welshgaz said:


> Figures... :lol2:


 

:lol2:

Yeah they let us out from time to time.....:jump:


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Thankfully only when Saturn crosses paths with Pluto and theres a full moon...


----------



## Jellybaby (May 14, 2007)

:lol2:


----------



## DaveAnscombe (Apr 20, 2009)

mhbird said:


> I'm in Cardiff too!
> 
> I bought my little Leo from Pencoed, Dragon Reptiles. He seems a nice enough chap and his set up is pretty good. But it's a bit far away.
> 
> ...


 
I helped shut him down years and years ago.....he had way to many adult iguanas in a viv 4 high 3 long 2 wide....his vivs were ****ing disgustingly dirty.....i had to take one of his young male waterdragons as his eye was ****ed and infected....man thinks he knows everything quite stuck up and not polite at all .....he should be band from keeping reptiles full stop.....all he cares about is the money !


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

cardiff reptile centre is fab... amazing stock. 
many local shops buy from them and sell for higher prices! got everything there.
worth a noesy.
best shop in s.wales imo and iv been to em all
:lol2:


----------



## DaveAnscombe (Apr 20, 2009)

sahunk said:


> hey guys i couldnt go to cymru reptiles because we had a change of plan and went to swansea!! has any one ever been to world of aquatics?? its my local and is very decent!! the vivs are clean but i think some of the vivs are a bit to small but that is why they are moving!! so if you have been there what did you recon of it??


 
That the tall dude with brown pony tail.if so mans a legend....

his reptiles are in awesome health


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

there is one in radar ...dragon reptiles...it ok, bit expensive.
treforest has a nice one...petwise (usually use this one..closest decent one)
ponty has a tiny wee shop that is really sweet called hiss n furs...not best tho.
merthyr shop is a waste of time.
when i get the chance i pop into reptile cymru and cardiff rep centre (went yesterday!!)


----------



## DaveAnscombe (Apr 20, 2009)

JustJordan said:


> *cardiff reptile centre is fab*... amazing stock.
> many local shops buy from them and sell for higher prices! got everything there.
> worth a noesy.
> *best shop in s.wales imo and iv been to em all*
> :lol2:


Did you ever go to reptiles r us? ran by the same people?

Thay are in it for the money they dont look after the reps at all.

GOD i seriously hope they have changed their ways.

Im going to take a drive down some time this week ?


----------



## Reptypet (May 4, 2009)

SAhunk will know this... Doesnt it just suck for us over here in Africa, how many more beautiful morphs of all the reps you get in the US and UK???

Not sure if any of you guys have been out this way, but its just not fair!!!:bash:


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

The Gorseinon aquatic centre is the worst!

Im sick of calling in there and seeing dying leos and royals. The guy in there is scared of all the reptiles and woman is clueless. *I urge people to go in there and tell her whats what *as I have tried but she is in denial and so what I say now falls on deaf ears.

As for the other 2 that I have been to, they are mildly better but in no way are they good in turms of the state of their husbandry.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

ReptileCymru is a great shop, just a tad small.
CRC is doing better now, the reps are in good shape. (It's just down the road, so I go in alot.) Lots of stock.

Could use some more species of snake though. xD


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Sorry to double post, but there's a reptile shop up in Fairwater now I think?
On Pwthmellin road, called "Dragon Reptiles".

Need to double check the name haha.


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

tbh no reptile shop that i have been to is amazing, most descent i would say is wildside in newport. they seem to know best at what there doing and are generally nice staff down there. ( love watching there frilled dragons aswell :mf_dribble


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

actually i would say that wildside really gd not just descent lol


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Jon2ooo8 said:


> actually i would say that wildside really gd not just descent lol


been to wild side a few times.... pretty cool shop.
not near enough to make weekly visits, hence cardiff is my call point


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

JustJordan said:


> been to wild side a few times.... pretty cool shop.
> not near enough to make weekly visits, hence cardiff is my call point


There is a pet shop (if you call it that) in Ebbw Vale, next to Maccy D's... Rubbish place but might be easier for you to get food etc


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

Stay away from the pet shop in Barry near the Italian coffee shop. Went in there the other week and one of the beardies looked like his foot had been chewed off. There wasn't much of it left. Told the girl behind the counter as I paid for my food she didn't look very interested and said she'd sort it in a bit then went back to her sudoku. So I haven't bought anything from there since. We also bought fish from there which lasted all of about 3 days. I tend to go to CRC for food.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

welshgaz said:


> There is a pet shop (if you call it that) in Ebbw Vale, next to Maccy D's... Rubbish place but might be easier for you to get food etc


nah i got to pet wise in trefforest and hiss n furs in ponty for live food.
and if im buggerd and need asap i pop into merthyr pet shop. would rather not tho,
lol


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

has pontypool got a rep shop? never used to when i lived there


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Jon2ooo8 said:


> has pontypool got a rep shop? never used to when i lived there


haha nooooo pontypridd
im no were near pontypool... i dont think, were is it by?:bash:


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

pontypool close to cwmbran and blaenavon


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

ahh i get ya.
i know that mun was that way on the way 2 big pit with uni few months ago... fun day, non local students thought it was awesome. iv been like 5 times so i as bored haha


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

lol sorry. i thought u ddnt know where pontypool was then:devil:


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

i didnt haha well i forgot since i dont go that way too often


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

The dragon reptiles in Pencoed is that the one that is in Leekes store?


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

Dragon Reptiles is now in leeks yes. It moved from pencoed a while back. They also have another shop in morganstown. I think it was mentioned earlier. Both fantastic shops in my opinion.
There is one in trefforest industrial estate "petwise" It isnt in trefforest itself so if your aiming for that one make sure you aim for the industrial estate. Havnt been there myself in some time. So cannot comment on them they were doing alright last time i was there. 
Hiss and furs again is a fantastic little shop based in trawlyn, Live food can be few and far between ive found wednesdys the best to go down for food. Or ring them up and place a order they will hold it back for you x


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

ah cool i see, because the one in Pencoed garden centre is rubbish, im surprised they have the audacity to put "reptile centre" on the sign


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

yeah i noticed the sign. Haha i think they have a few torts in there now and some small mammals but nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## manity (Mar 21, 2012)

I always go to petwise treforest industrial estate. Good staff adn well kept animals


----------



## Neil Cunningham (Oct 19, 2012)

sahunk said:


> i would look on google but i wouldnt really know witch ones wer good or bad??? So im going to take your advice and it would help if you had the website link or i can check that my self!!
> 
> thanx james


Hi James.
there is a brilliant reptile shop on cowbridge rd.its calles REPTILE CYMRU.
Dont mistake it for CARDIFF REPTILE CENTRE also on cowbridge rd.
The owner is a guy called Ben, He is a great guy, very knowledgable and always ready to chat and offer advice, his prices are very good also....Give him a try, youll be glad you did. 
Neil.:devil:
:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Neil Cunningham (Oct 19, 2012)

sahunk said:


> i would look on google but i wouldnt really know witch ones wer good or bad??? So im going to take your advice and it would help if you had the website link or i can check that my self!!
> 
> thanx james



Hi James.
You need to try REPTILE CYMRU on Cowbridge Rd,
The owner is a guy called Ben, He keeps his shop clean, is always ready to discuss any topic and offer any advice you may need.
Ive tried a couple of others and in my opinion this is the best.
Hope this helps.
Neil.


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

Jellybaby said:


> There's also Dragon Reptiles in Pencoed (not far from Bridgend). We've bought most of our reptiles and equipment from them and pop in just about every week. The shop is always clean and tidy and the staff very helpful: Dragon Reptiles
> 
> Last time I praised them on this forum though, someone sent me a PM slagging them off. I checked out their claims and none of it rang true so if you get the same thing, just ignore it.
> 
> I use them alot and the vivs are always clean with food and water and the animals housed as they should be.


They moved to leeks in llantrisant about a year ago


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

Neil Cunningham said:


> Hi James.
> You need to try REPTILE CYMRU on Cowbridge Rd,
> The owner is a guy called Ben, He keeps his shop clean, is always ready to discuss any topic and offer any advice you may need.
> Ive tried a couple of others and in my opinion this is the best.
> ...


Athraven is also owner of the store .. cardiff reptiles a no in my opinion though so stay clear


----------

